# Suche guten Bittorent Client

## Vortex375

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zu Azureus.

Ich finde Azureus zwar spitze, aber ich habe ein paar Probleme und würde gerne wissen, wie sich andere Bittorent Clients verhalten.

Sobald ich Azureus starte wird das Internet mitunter seeeeehr langsam oder die Verbindung fliegt alle paar Minuten raus (ich habe Upload auf 6kb/s beschränkt, was doch bei 16kb/s Bandbreite noch reichen sollte zum Surfen). Das ist aber komischerweise nicht immer so. Außerdem ziehz Azureus ziemlich viel CPU Zeit (java halt).

Mit amule hab ich nie solche Probleme mit dem Internet.

Wenn es einen Ersatz gibt, der ähnliches leistet wie Azureus wäre ich sehr froh (zunächst will ichs ja nur mal ausprobieren).

Das sollte er wenn möglich unterstützen:

- er sollte wie Azureus alle Verbindungen über nur einen Port abwickeln können (ich will nicht am Router wieder sämtliche Ports öffnen müssen)

- er sollte detailierte Infos über den Torrent anzeigen können (Quellen, Dateien, verbleibende Parts, etc. ähnlich wie Azureus halt  :Smile:  )

- man sollte auswählen können, welche Dateien er in einem Torrent zuerst laden soll oder gar nicht laden soll

- so Statistiken wie Azureus sie hat sind auch hübsch  :Wink: 

So, Ich hoffe doch da lässt sich was finden oder? Am besten was wo stabil läuft (wichtig!) und am besten nicht auf java basiert (ist halt langsam   :Sad:  ).

Ich freue mich auf Antworten!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## WiredEd

also ich verwende seit langer zeit bittornado. das läuft absolut stabil bei mir. ausserdem kann man da die ports selber einstellen und die up- und downloadgeschwindigkeiten lassen sich auch einstellen. resumen geht auch sehr gut.

allerdings ist das nicht so ein klicki-bunti-client. es gibt zwar auch ein gui, aber das habe ich eher selten benutzt, da ich meistens für bittorrent die konsole mit screen benutze.

----------

## Vortex375

Also ein Gui wär schon nicht schlecht, aber ich denke ich schaus mir mal an. Vielen Dank.

Ich bin aber trotzdem noch für weitere Vorschläge zu haben!

----------

## chrib

rtorrent ist auch ganz nett, da man hier die Geschwindigkeit für jeden Torrent einzeln einstellen kann. Allerdings ist die curses-gui nicht gerade benutzerfreundlich.

----------

## tam

Für KDE-ler finde ich ktorrent ganz nett.

----------

## Lenz

 *tam wrote:*   

> Für KDE-ler finde ich ktorrent ganz nett.

 

Gefällt mir Dank der KDE-Integration und des nicht zu überladenen Funktionsumfangs auch recht gut. Leider verstopft der aber noch immer ziemlich die Verbindung, und braucht bei mir auch länger zum Runterladen als Azureus.  :Sad: 

----------

## Anarcho

Also bis auf die etwas höhere CPU Auslastsung gefällt mir Azureus wirklich sehr gut. Nur schade das ich das Webinterface noch nichts ans laufen bekommen habe. 

Von der Verbindung her kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen, ich habe 64 kb/s theoretischen Upload und habe 52 kb/s in Azureus eingestellt und kann ganz normal surfen. Allerdings läuft bei mir auch der WonderShaper.

----------

## c_m

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also bis auf die etwas höhere CPU Auslastsung gefällt mir Azureus wirklich sehr gut. Nur schade das ich das Webinterface noch nichts ans laufen bekommen habe.

 

Hast du mal auf die RAM Nutzung gesehen? Find ich das viel größere Problem...

An sonsten kann ich nur sagen: Hab keine Speedlimits drin und alles läuft tadellos. Keine Disconnects o.ä.

Wo grad alle dabei sind: kennt vllt. noch wer nen BT client der als Dienst im Hintergrund laufen kann? (BTornado find ich da argh ungeeignet)

----------

## SkaaliaN

mit welcher geschw. zieht ihr denn so? hat jmd. dsl2k von T-online???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 76062563

Ich benutze qtorrent, kann ich nur empfehlen...

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Scup,

 *Scup wrote:*   

> mit welcher geschw. zieht ihr denn so? hat jmd. dsl2k von T-online???  

 

ich habe ne 6 MBit Leitung (1und1) leider kann ich sie nicht all zu oft benutzen da die BT Seiten ja ständig closed oder moved sind... finde ich persönlich sehr nervig. Habt ihr ein paar nette Seiten auf "Lager"?

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## WiredEd

 *Quote:*   

> mit welcher geschw. zieht ihr denn so? hat jmd. dsl2k von T-online

 

also ich habe eine 2MBit-leitung von den telekomikern, deren vertrag ist aber jetzt auch auf 1und1 umgeschrieben worden. wenn ich mir z.b. die neueste knoppix-cd/dvd ziehe geht der bittornado bei mir innerhalb weniger minuten auf die theoretisch maximalen 230-240kB/s downloadgeschwindigkeit. ich benutze den BT auch fast ausschliesslich für das ziehen von ISO-Images.

----------

## SkaaliaN

wieso hast du den vertrag umschreiben lassen?falls man fragen darf!? ich würde auch gerne von der telekom weg. kannst du mir da nen rat geben das ich vielleicht auch umschreiben lassen kann!?

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *Scup wrote:*   

> wieso hast du den vertrag umschreiben lassen?falls man fragen darf!? ich würde auch gerne von der telekom weg. kannst du mir da nen rat geben das ich vielleicht auch umschreiben lassen kann!?

 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kannst du einfach bei 1und1 anrufen und sagen das du Kunde bei der Telekom bist aber zu 1und1 wechseln willst. Dann wird das schon gehen... die Kündigungsfristen sind doch ziemlich kurz was DSL (T-Com) betrifft.

Viel Glück Hungry Hugo

----------

## WiredEd

 *Quote:*   

> wieso hast du den vertrag umschreiben lassen?falls man fragen darf!? ich würde auch gerne von der telekom weg. kannst du mir da nen rat geben das ich vielleicht auch umschreiben lassen kann!?

 

Ganz einfach. Wenn man die Deutschland-Flat von 1und1 für 10 Euro haben möchte, dann muss man den DSL-Anschluss auch auf diese Firma umschreiben lassen. Man zahlt dann halt seine 19,99Euro für DSL plus 9,99Euro für die Flatrate an 1und1. Dafür gibts dann eine einzelne "Internet-Rechung" als PDF pro Monat und nen WLAN-Router. Bei mir hat die Umstellung reibungslos geklappt. Allerdings war ich auch "early-adopter". Wenige Wochen später, als dieser Preiskampf anfing, haben dann ja unzählige Menschen in allen möglichen Foren von Wochenlangen Verzögerungen berichtet. Aber das ist ja jetzt wirklich OT in diesem Thread   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit: WLAN-Router

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich werde mir die gültigen tarife auf jeden fall mal ansehen (von 1&1). danke für eure Ratschläge!

----------

## psyqil

 *chrib wrote:*   

> rtorrent ist auch ganz nett

 Jup! *Quote:*   

> da man hier die Geschwindigkeit für jeden Torrent einzeln einstellen kann

 Bist Du sicher? Wenn ja, wie denn nur?  :Very Happy:  *Quote:*   

> Allerdings ist die curses-gui nicht gerade benutzerfreundlich.

 Ich bin zufrieden. Das hinzufügen ist noch etwas umständlich, aber sonst find' ich's klasse...

----------

## sOuLjA

bittornado hat bei mir immer gut funktioniert,super das teil

----------

## gerry

Torrentflux

ne Kombination aus Apache, PHP, MySQL und Bittornado (oder dem originalen BT client)

Ist ideal wenn man wie ich mit dem Serverchen in der Besenkammer zieht und der eigene PC neben dem Bett nachts abgschaltet wird.

----------

## Vortex375

Erstmal danke für alle eure antworten.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Von der Verbindung her kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen, ich habe 64 kb/s theoretischen Upload und habe 52 kb/s in Azureus eingestellt und kann ganz normal surfen. Allerdings läuft bei mir auch der WonderShaper.

 

Also ich hab hier 1&1 DSL1000 (sollten doch 16kb/s upload sein oder irre ich mich da?). 

An den Disconnects kann aber möglicherweise auch diese SuSEFirewall schuld sein, die für das Routen zuständig ist (auf dem Router läuft SuSE-Linux).

Kannst du etwas genauer erklären, was der WonderShaper ist? (ein link reicht  :Wink:  )

Zu den Clients:

Also ich habe bis jetzt erst qtorrent und Bittornado kurz angetestet und muss sagen, dass mir qtorrent doch ein wenig zu mager war. Mir fehlt vorallem, dass man den Status der einzelnen Dateien anzeigen kann.

Bittornado war mir dagegen schon zu komplex von der Bedienung her. Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe ist das ja ein Dienst, der im Hintergrund läuft und über diese Tools die er installiert (auch guis dabei) kann man dann Torrents hinzufügen etc.

Wenn ich Zeit habe (ist ja gleich Wochenende) dann werd ich Bittornado wahrscheinlich noch ne zweite Chance geben angesichts der vielen guten Kommentare.

Eigentlich sollte es ja keine Probleme geben, aber ich frag lieber nochmal nach:

Kann ich meine unfertigen Dowloads problemlos in andere Bittorrent Clients importieren? Nicht dass sich die verschiedenen Clients hinterher in die Quere kommen (mit Diskspace Allocation und so nem Kram).

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du mal auf die RAM Nutzung gesehen? Find ich das viel größere Problem... 

 

Laut top sinds bei mir 103MB und 13% vom gesamten Ram. Ist schon ein bisschen viel...

----------

## Anarcho

Also der Wondershaper ist ein TrafficShaper mit Portpriorisierung. Daher kannst du z.b. allen Paketen von Azureus eine geringere Priorität zuordnen sodass das normale surfen vorrang hat und deutlich besser läuft.

http://lartc.org/wondershaper/

----------

